# 9 months abroad. Health insurances



## ducato (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi   My friend wants to join us when we become snowbirds but wants to stay for 9 months 
Which is the best company for health insurance for 9 months abroad ????
Thanks in advance


----------



## kenspain (Jun 5, 2018)

ducato said:


> Hi   My friend wants to join us when we become snowbirds but wants to stay for 9 months
> Which is the best company for health insurance for 9 months abroad ????
> Thanks in advance



What countries are you planning to visit


----------



## ducato (Jun 5, 2018)

kenspain said:


> What countries are you planning to visit



France and Spain


----------



## kenspain (Jun 5, 2018)

ducato said:


> France and Spain



I have friends that come over to see me and they just get a europlan health card last year i had to take my mate to the hospital because he had bad pain in his stomach cheeky sod said it was our cooking but his appendix had burst he was in there 10 days no payment was paid he was very happy with his treatment:wave:


----------



## harrow (Jun 5, 2018)

kenspain said:


> I have friends that come over to see me and they just get a europlan health card last year i had to take my mate to the hospital because he had bad pain in his stomach cheeky sod said it was our cooking but his appendix had burst he was in there 10 days no payment was paid he was very happy with his treatment:wave:



Yes it was a good job it was not in america, it would have been serious money !

:wave:


----------



## iampatman (Jun 5, 2018)

European Health Insurance Card - EHIC. It does the job and it’s one of the (many) benefits of being in the EU.  
Doubt you’ll find 9 months continuous medical insurance with the usual insurers but I could be wrong. 

Pat


----------



## ducato (Jun 6, 2018)

iampatman said:


> European Health Insurance Card - EHIC. It does the job and it’s one of the (many) benefits of being in the EU.
> Doubt you’ll find 9 months continuous medical insurance with the usual insurers but I could be wrong.
> 
> Pat



That’s my thoughts but people say different, but don’t come up with names thanks


----------



## jacquigem (Jun 6, 2018)

We did get some quotes but cant remember company. Prohibitively expensive especially if on tablets


----------



## barryd (Jun 6, 2018)

I just rely on the free EHIC card for long trips and have used it loads. Never had a problem.  Enjoy it while you can as it may not be around much longer.


----------



## r4dent (Jun 6, 2018)

Two things to think about  
1) Does your friend have heath issues 
2) How old is he/she.

Both will impact any quotes.


----------



## Deleted member 75172 (Jun 6, 2018)

*Skicover.com*

Try skicover.com.
Good cover for skiing as well as other travel.
Mountain rescue included as standard.
Easy to use options for a variety of length trips.
Check the policy key points as some show *minimum *trip duration as 2 months for a 9 month policy
I've used them before and customer service is very good; with no fee for telephone alteration.
I haven't had to claim so can't comment on that.
I will be using them for the coming winter for 2 to 3 months in Switzerland (unless i find something better beforehand!)
Pete


----------

